# Start at home, or dedicated spot away?



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping, 

or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?







I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Stay home...I’m usually out the door in 10 minutes....although since June it can be a little longer. This is my first summer driving, and it is markedly slower since late June. Based on what I’ve read here it’s seasonal and not a permanent change.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


I start the car and then turn on the app and within less than a minute, I generally receive my first ride request. It is rare that I have to wait any more than a minute. That starts my day and the adventure ahead. At 8am, it normally starts with a series of X, XL and Uber Eats breakfasts of morning coffee and bagels.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I leave home to go to a better spot, but will stop for a ping out the way out of there, if it is close.

My area is too few pings, and they average low miles.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I leave home to go to a better spot, but will stop for a ping out the way out of there, if it is close.
> 
> My area is too few pings, and they average low miles.


We do what we must, but the most important aspect is that we are ever ready to provide the service and fulfill the transportation needs of our riders. All of outlrvtgearers of operation are different and (again) we do what we must.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I start at home. I'll get a ride within 20 minutes from one of the two platforms.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> We do what we must, but the most important aspect is that we are ever ready to provide the service and fulfill the transportation needs of our riders. All of outlrvtgearers of operation are different and (again) we do what we must.


Backwards thinking.

I don't exist to serve anybody.

I collect the most passenger miles in as little time as possible. The more I make, the more I "served" the community. If there is a surge then those pax get a higher prioraty.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


Half the time I'll get the "You're in a busy area. Expect trips soon " message when I go online first thing from home.

That tells me I am not in a busy area and need to head out a mile or two to start the day.

If I don't get the message than I'll wait at home for the first ping usually within a few minutes.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Backwards thinking.
> 
> I don't exist to serve anybody.
> 
> I collect passenger miles in as little time as possible. The more I make, the more I "served" the community. If there is a surge then those pax get a higher prioraty.


Nothing "backward" about the 20-25 rides (or more) that I complete each day. Makes for a great weekly direct deposit., Each and Every ride, every trip, every rider and every delivery completed and compensated for is a priority as an Uber independent contractor


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Backwards thinking.
> 
> I don't exist to serve anybody.
> 
> I collect the most passenger miles in as little time as possible. The more I make, the more I "served" the community. If there is a surge then those pax get a higher prioraty.


I wanna hope that's a previous poster who's not serious .. lol


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

It's about half and half for me. If it's Friday late afternoon or Saturday late afternoon I'll start at my house. If it's during a slow time of the day I'll position myself in my honeyspot


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?


I always start at the house. There's no reason not to take a trip if there's one in my neighborhood.

If theres no ping soon, what I do will depend on the time of day, day of the week, time of the year, the weather, all that stuff. In some cases, I'll start heading toward downtown, which is only about 10 minutes away.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


Could you tell us your address? :biggrin:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

There are almost never any pings from my home. I have to drive, sadly.

Living in an area with pings is a big advantage.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> Could you tell us your address? :biggrin:


123 no st, no, USA ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Depends on if it's weekday or weekend. Weekday, I turn on the app after day job and drive home. I can usually find a surge and then set my DF to home with the surge. Weekends I start at home, my area I get good rides, 10 miles or more with short pick up distances (Uber). Lyft I set to LUX/XL only.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I always start at home, usually around 6:30 a.m. Sometimes I get a ping right away; other times I may have nothing in the first hour.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 123 no st, no, USA ?


You're even less helpful that Uber support


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

I start my day by browsing uberpeople on my home computer around 5:30am while waiting for a 45+ on either Uber or Lyft. I reject dozens of pings that are not 45+ because there is zero surge around my area ... always. After getting my airport trip, I drive around a few miles to my honeyhole, set the destination filter, and wait for another 45+. If its surging I dont take anything less than 2.0x if it isnt a 45+.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> We do what we must, but the most important aspect is that we are ever ready to provide the service and fulfill the transportation needs of our riders. All of outlrvtgearers of operation are different and (again) we do what we must.


You got in the wrong forum. Ambulance drivers forum is next door ?
The most important aspect for us is making money


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

k4ever said:


> I start my day by browsing uberpeople on my home computer around 5:30am while waiting for a 45+ on either Uber or Lyft. I reject dozens of pings that are not 45+ because there is zero surge around my area ... always. After getting my airport trip, I drive around a few miles to my honeyhole, set the destination filter, and wait for another 45+. If its surging I dont take anything less than 2.0x if it isnt a 45+.


Says your in CA...multiplier was phased out?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I always start at home. 

If I am doing yard work or other chores I put headphones on. It helps prevent missing a ping as I listen to music or podcasts. 

I’ll login sometimes while dozing in the morning and the ping acts as an alarm. 

No sense in sitting in the car all day waiting.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Says your in CA...multiplier was phased out?


In Los Angeles we still have the multiplier on Uber, but not on Lyft.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

k4ever said:


> In Los Angeles we still have the multiplier on Uber, but not on Lyft.


Wow, didn't know that.. hang on to it as long as you can lol


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I try to start at home but it doesn't usually work out. The suburb I live in has zero public transportation, not even a bus, so literally everyone has a car. The only trips I get near home are usually people going to or from an auto shop. There's one regular I have that works at a nearby hospital and if I'm late heading out for the afternoon and it's around 3:30 I'll always get his ping. He's a nice guy, quiet, easy $5 ride, but I've been avoiding him lately because he lives further away from the city and that's not the direction I'm trying to go that time of day.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 123 no st, no, USA ?


123 Weeeeee Street
San Fransisco, Cali 11111
Home of the Best fruits and nuts!

there FIFY...8>)

Rakos


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mornings always start from home, since they start with Lyft scheduled rides. Afternoons, if I'm in the office and ready to head home, I turn the app/s on when I get out of the garage. 

If at home afternoons/early evenings and decide to go driving, I turn the app/s on and wait. At the old house, I'd usually get a ping in 5-10 minutes at the most. New house is a bit more to the side and haven't tried evening driving yet, so not sure how it works here. Might have to do long pickups from here, but we'll see.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I try to start at home but it doesn't usually work out. The suburb I live in has zero public transportation, not even a bus, so literally everyone has a car. The only trips I get near home are usually people going to or from an auto shop. There's one regular I have that works at a nearby hospital and if I'm late heading out for the afternoon and it's around 3:30 I'll always get his ping. He's a nice guy, quiet, easy $5 ride, but I've been avoiding him lately because he lives further away from the city and that's not the direction I'm trying to go that time of day.


I have yet to get any type of regular .. :thumbdown:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I have yet to get any type of regular .. :thumbdown:


I don't have many regulars but Richmond is a pretty small city. My guy that works at the hospital I've driven about 5 times (in 2 months), just because I'll always get his ping if I'm late leaving my apartment for my afternoon/evening shift on weekdays.

There's a woman who uses Uber to get to work every morning who's near my apartment and goes to a good morning spot, I've taken her twice. I'd like to make her a regular (she also tips) but she doesn't request a ride until around a quarter after 7 and I'm usually somewhere else entirely by then.

Otherwise there's a woman who I've driven 3 times and she's great to talk to. There's about 4 others I can think of that I've driven twice.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I always start at the house. There's no reason not to take a trip if there's one in my neighborhood.
> 
> If theres no ping soon, what I do will depend on the time of day, day of the week, time of the year, the weather, all that stuff. In some cases, I'll start heading toward downtown, which is only about 10 minutes away.


I move to my favorite fishing hole at the beginning of each shift. I do turn on my apps when I leave the house and about once a month I pull someone going into town. I really don't care but making $10-20 on my way to work is cool too. That is generally the only time I accept random pings, once I get near town I turn off my apps until I gas up and get near said fishing hole. My first ride most days pays me $45 -$130. There is rarely a time I am not on filter trying to execute some strategy.

1 great reason to not take rides form your couch is if they don't pay well and are keeping you from much better fares.

Edited to say: Learning which rides not to accept is more important to profitability than the rides you do accept.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Depends on if I need gas or not. I prefer to stay home and wait. Sometimes I set the DF for Princeton, so I can start the day in that area (better class of people..heh!).Once I get going I will turn the DF off. Havent made it all the way to Princeton yet.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> Depends on if I need gas or not. I prefer to stay home and wait. Sometimes I set the DF for Princeton, so I can start the day in that area (better class of people..heh!).Once I get going I will turn the DF off. Havent made it all the way to Princeton yet.


Ha ..

Princeton _sounds_ like better class of people .. lol


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

justaGoober said:


> Stay home...I'm usually out the door in 10 minutes....although since June it can be a little longer. This is my first summer driving, and it is markedly slower since late June. Based on what I've read here it's seasonal and not a permanent change.


Unless your pickups are 20+ minutes away, waiting for 10 minutes to even start moving is waaaaay to long. Most of my pickups are 3-4 min away. All would be canceled if I waited that long before starting to move.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no, leave the house you dont want to give a ride to someone you know...............


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


I have staging points all over town and create new ones all the time, its entertaining. Only place i refuse to stage is where i live. Causes to many problems.


----------



## allthepax (Jun 25, 2019)

I start at home so I don't havta waste any extra time


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


In my case it's an hybrid, cause my dedicated spot is a couch at home :biggrin:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I used to start at 4:30 am from home and do airport trips. Don’t start at all now with the current rate and no multiplier surge.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> You got in the wrong forum. Ambulance drivers forum is next door ?
> The most important aspect for us is making money


 Lol, yeah true but it depends on how you value the job your doing, you might be certified ambulance tech or something and might even save someones life after an accident heavin forbid. This is a Very serious job, maybe not heroic like being an ambulance driver and saving lives everyday but its just about money, not for me. This job is so serious its scary sometimes.


SFOspeedracer said:


> I have yet to get any type of regular .. :thumbdown:


 I figured it out :smiles:


ariel5466 said:


> I don't have many regulars but Richmond is a pretty small city. My guy that works at the hospital I've driven about 5 times (in 2 months), just because I'll always get his ping if I'm late leaving my apartment for my afternoon/evening shift on weekdays.
> 
> There's a woman who uses Uber to get to work every morning who's near my apartment and goes to a good morning spot, I've taken her twice. I'd like to make her a regular (she also tips) but she doesn't request a ride until around a quarter after 7 and I'm usually somewhere else entirely by then.
> 
> Otherwise there's a woman who I've driven 3 times and she's great to talk to. There's about 4 others I can think of that I've driven twice.


 Ariel5466 knows :smiles:
you find a regular rider that's going far, remember the time and location. I' snag the same ones a lot.


dnlbaboof said:


> no, leave the house you dont want to give a ride to someone you know...............


 Or get to know, before I go home my phones off in a leather case and then in a box at the house. i only use it for uber.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I start far...far away from home.* Don't want repeat pax figuring out where I live.*

I live in Da Hood so I don't want to pick up _my neighbors_. My neighbors are OK with me for the most part, but I don't want them as Pax, because:


I don't want to do chronic 0.7 mile round trips to the weed/liquor store/ or 7-11.
No I don't want to make multiple stops where I pull up and pax hand a pak to the guy next to my car and he slips back cash.
This is the first car I've had for a whole year with no bullet damage.
I don't want pax drinking a 40 in my car.
I don't want pax screaming out my car windows at their homies, then asking me to stop and let them in. Then let them back out 1 block later.
I don't want to constantly explain to the saggy pants w/ wife beater wearing/ gold chain having pax why their pitbull in the choker chain, who's head is bigger than mine can't get in the car.

This, is why I travel 30 miles from my home to drive. I work the big tech HQ campuses like Microsoft and Google. My pax are always surprised that I am working so far from home when they ask where I live, and I give them a general regional area as my home. I tell them...."Oh I was in the area anyways at the local (whatever) so I decided to just work."

Foo...Foo....pinky finger up as I sip my tea.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Dhus said:


> Lol, yeah true but it depends on how you value the job your doing, you might be certified ambulance tech or something and might even save someones life after an accident heavin forbid. This is a Very serious job, maybe not heroic like being an ambulance driver and saving lives everyday but its just about money, not for me. This job is so serious its scary sometimes.
> I figured it out :smiles:
> Ariel5466 knows :smiles:
> you find a regular rider that's going far, remember the time and location. I' snag the same ones a lot.
> Or get to know, before I go home my phones off in a leather case and then in a box at the house. i only use it for uber.





Dhus said:


> Lol, yeah true but it depends on how you value the job your doing, you might be certified ambulance tech or something and might even save someones life after an accident heavin forbid. This is a Very serious job, maybe not heroic like being an ambulance driver and saving lives everyday but its just about money, not for me. This job is so serious its scary sometimes.
> I figured it out :smiles:
> Ariel5466 knows :smiles:
> you find a regular rider that's going far, remember the time and location. I' snag the same ones a lot.
> Or get to know, before I go home my phones off in a leather case and then in a box at the house. i only use it for uber.


I don't think I drive enough to get a regular anyway .. and the city at certain times is saturated

I'd like to find a milf to drive regularly, then I would probably depart rideshare in peace


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> My first ride most days pays me $45 -$130.


Wow! At 60mph I could take people almost anywhere worth going in Florida on your first ride.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I start far...far away from home.* Don't want repeat pax figuring out where I live.*
> 
> I live in Da Hood so I don't want to pick up _my neighbors_. My neighbors are OK with me for the most part, but I don't want them as Pax, because:
> 
> ...


Interesting ...

I'll remember your tactics and figure out exact timing to be matched to you for my next trip to Seattle 
which I believe is in October
I frequent there and Reno NV


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Half the time I'll get the "You're in a busy area. Expect trips soon " message when I go online first thing from home.


I got that yesterday at the College, I'm like ya right, schools out, smh. Next trip took me near there.

Me, enough trip to start at home but have to get gas in the morning a mile away.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I start far...far away from home.* Don't want repeat pax figuring out where I live.*
> 
> I live in Da Hood so I don't want to pick up _my neighbors_. My neighbors are OK with me for the most part, but I don't want them as Pax, because:
> 
> ...


Damn. I've never had bullet damage to a car. I'm starting to think this "herb garden" of yours is a front. Whatcha got growing in the back row?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Damn. I've never had bullet damage to a car. I'm starting to think this "herb garden" of yours is a front. Whatcha got growing in the back row?


I really only grow fruits/veges/ and spices.

...And this, really happened. I originally thought it was kids playing with a BB gun, only to later find out it was a guy hiding in a port-a-potty shooting at cars with a 22. handgun.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ant-attack-in-burien.249080/
http://b-townblog.com/2018/03/23/sh...n-porta-potty-in-dottie-harper-park-thursday/


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> You've been progressing along the same path a lot of us have. You got your 1*. You've been trying all different manors of explaining things to the pax. You've tried being nice. Unfortunately, if they don't get what they consider to be a perfect ride, they just might downrate. And you'll be downgraded for things that are more Uber's fault than yours. And nothing you can do is going to change that aside from identifying them before they get in the car, and canceling the ride. All that's left for you to learn is where your tolerance level is for being down-rated. I think the first phone call signifies a 30% chance of a down rate. The second phone call signifies a 60% chance, and so on. Understand that if you have to explain anything, you've been set up for a fall by Uber. The chance of a down rate is increasing all the while you are explaining. It's a catch 22.


truth


Chorch said:


> I have a question here. I haven't figured out if to swipe "confirm stop" when I get there, or when I am leaving from the stop...
> 
> What do you guys do and why? How does that work exactly?


Let me know if you figure it out. I start it soon as I get close or stop. idk how it works I assume i'm doing right.


ZenUber said:


> I have a theory that there's really only one guy out there handing out all the twos and he travels around the country. You just have to be where he is. He's been through my neighborhood three times now.


lol yeah he's been here to. I have the set.


rkozy said:


> I'm getting an itchy trigger finger on the cancel button these days. If I even suspect the pax is annoyed on a short trip with one stop, I'll eat the loss and toss them without benefit of ratings. Sometimes, their annoyance can be of their own making, and it can actually provide you an easy out.
> 
> This morning, I had a pick-up at an apartment complex with a janky parking lot situation. I got as close to the pin as I could. After four minutes, the girl texts me. I hate texting through the app about complex situations. So, I call her up and tell her where I'm parked within the complex. She gets all huffy on the phone, telling me to wait for her since she'll have to walk down a hill.
> 
> I shuffled the paxhole. The second I hear a 1* in your voice, you might as well get that Uber app fired up again. A cancel is coming your way real soon.


Everything you said, it was like reading my own post ?
I'm like that, I wait to start the trip to make sure no bad funky vibe pops out of them like the exorsist and if it does I cancel and i'm gone.


Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I guess I need to pay better attention. You say "cancel all multi stop trips". Does that show up before you accept a ride? I have only had a few trips with stops but I didn't find out until the rider was in the car. Is that information available before accepting the trip?


its in the ping, if all your seeing is uberx idk what say, sometimes I have more info than others.. I never cared to find out how it works.. only thing I check for is to make sure its not a customer I hate.


Lissetti said:


> I really only grow fruits/veges/ and spices.
> 
> ...And this, really happened. I originally thought it was kids playing with a BB gun, only to later find out it was a guy hiding in a port-a-potty shooting at cars with a 22. handgun.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart, I never had a prob. since uber but i've been shot at and drive taxis with bullet holes in em. being chased and robbed and fighting against knives. This job is serious. It can end you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dhus said:


> Bless your heart, I never had a prob. since uber but i've been shot at and drive taxis with bullet holes in em. being chased and robbed and fighting against knives. This job is serious. It can end you.


The worst part is I wasn't even online at the time. I was taking my mom to the salon. I just happened to be driving a Prius at the time, which in Seattle is about 80% of Ant cars.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

whats an Ant car?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Dhus said:


> whats an Ant car?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dhus said:


> whats an Ant car?


Stereotypical cars that Ants drive. (Prius) This is our local Ant Hill (Uber Airport waiting lot) full of "Ant's" and their cars:

(Cabbies passing through)


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Man they really invested in stickers :wink:
I would only drive a prious V wagon if I went that route

I bet the one good thing about that is it saves them on tickets. Mine is not labeled like that all over. I would like to get a small cap for the top of the car like taxis but says uber and that's just so the police and everyone else can easily see i'm a driver working.
you go in a little places you might accidently get mistakin and bad things happen. but still the cap might attract vandalism from ticked off cabbies so I never got one.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dhus said:


> Man they really invested in stickers :wink:
> I would only drive a prious V wagon if I went that route
> 
> I bet the one good thing about that is it saves them on tickets. Mine is not labeled like that all over. I would like to get a small cap for the top of the car like taxis but says uber and that's just so the police and everyone else can easily see i'm a driver working.
> you go in a little places you might accidently get mistakin and bad things happen. but still the cap might attract vandalism from ticked off cabbies so I never got one.












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I think I posted some comments up there in the wrong thread 

I like the glow in the dark ones, I think they recharged by sunlight or something idk. Mine i'm told is only reflective and givin to me by uber, how do I get the cool ones :thumbup:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

North end of my City is where all the tech companies are. I go lurk there, generally get an airport run. Sat/Sun, I log on from home until I get an XL.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Lol, yeah true but it depends on how you value the job your doing, you might be certified ambulance tech or something and might even save someones life after an accident heavin forbid. This is a Very serious job, maybe not heroic like being an ambulance driver and saving lives everyday but its just about money, not for me. This job is so serious its scary sometimes.
> I figured it out :smiles:
> Ariel5466 knows :smiles:
> you find a regular rider that's going far, remember the time and location. I' snag the same ones a lot.
> Or get to know, before I go home my phones off in a leather case and then in a box at the house. i only use it for uber.


Thankfully a few of my regulars have common names with uncommon spelling. Helps when I am 1/2 asleep or I'm at the very end of the timer.

One of my regulars is a $30 20 min trip that drops me in a tourist zone on Saturday and Sunday mornings. He is a bit of an odd duck, giggles instead of talking much of using words to answer. No tip, but no complaining, he is clean ? and is toes to the curb 3/4 of the time and only a minute of wait otherwise.

I've said it before, but regulars rock. I wouldn't have held the same opinion in the past.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I live in the cut so I drive 15 miles away to a rich suburb. I tried driving near the house but most of the time its grocery store pickups.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Stereotypical cars that Ants drive. (Prius) This is our local Ant Hill (Uber Airport waiting lot) full of "Ant's" and their cars:
> 
> (Cabbies passing through)
> View attachment 338073


 this Ant here bottom right has a sticker that says FLAT RATE FOR HIRE ?
They don't even have to set him up lmbo


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dhus said:


> this Ant here bottom right has a sticker that says FLAT RATE FOR HIRE ?
> They don't even have to set him up lmbo


No the Taxi Airport waiting area is nearby. There is only one access road in and out to both our lots. He is a real Cabbie, like the one behind him. Silver sedan is probably a lost motorist looking for the airport access, since per state law, only rideshare cars that get 45 MPG and up can pick up from the airport without a rematch. Uber will not even put a car that gets less than 45 MPG in queue.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


--------------------------------
I want logged on miles, so I log on when I leave the driveway. I live in rural America, so I would never get work if I stayed at home and waited for a trip.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 338074
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


No.... STOP


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I live in Da Hood so I don't want to pick up _my neighbors_.


Dang, girl! How'd a nice Italian girl from Brooklyn end up living in a place like that??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Dang, girl! How'd a nice Italian girl from Brooklyn end up living in a place that??


I actually live in a 2 mile pocket of a decent area. 3 miles north of me I wouldn't walk down the street in broad daylight. That's a town called White Center, otherwise known a Rat City. South of me is downtown Burien, which also makes the evening news.

http://whitecenterblog.com/crime/


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

During the week I turn on the car to warm it up for a few minutes, and half way through the warm up I tirn on the app.

During weekends I drive like ten minutes to a sweet spot (I take it as “going-to-work” ride).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I


SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


I go to 2 excellent spots, I learned never to turn on the app from home, because I live close to a large university and I really hate picking up obnoxious students after they leave the clubs.


----------



## Lostinspace1 (Jul 26, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> You're even less helpful that Uber support


I don't think that's possible


----------



## ATC727 (Aug 2, 2015)

k4ever said:


> I start my day by browsing uberpeople on my home computer around 5:30am while waiting for a 45+ on either Uber or Lyft. I reject dozens of pings that are not 45+ because there is zero surge around my area ... always. After getting my airport trip, I drive around a few miles to my honeyhole, set the destination filter, and wait for another 45+. If its surging I dont take anything less than 2.0x if it isnt a 45+.


I'd like to start trying this out. So acceptance rate obviously doesn't matter and what would u say 1/20 is a 45+ ping?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lately my routine is to drive from about noon to around 5:00pm to be home in time to make dinner. I turn the app on as I'm pulling out of the garage and then drive southeast towards DFW airport (12mi) and Dallas (30mi). Sometimes I get a quick ping and sometimes it takes 20 min or so. Today it took 20 min.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Depends what mood I'm in. I'll turn it on after leaving home to the coffee shop, or before I top off the gas tank, or when I hit the center of the small town. I may get a hit just leaving the driveway, and get coffee later. I do have a favorite spot near the train station.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Leave home, this way your neighbor will not find out that you are driving for Uber.
Any ping from your neighborhood is a recipe for embarrassment


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm fortunate to be on the fringe of the city. When college is in session, I typically have my first ping before I exit my parking garage. During the slower times, it's typically about five minutes after I start heading downtown. 

In other words, once I'm ready to roll, I go online.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

mbd said:


> Leave home, this way your neighbor will not find out that you are driving for Uber.
> Any ping from your neighborhood is a recipe for embarrassment


I don't mind if the neighbors know. But God forbid I get a ping from an ex!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Wow! At 60mph I could take people almost anywhere worth going in Florida on your first ride.
> View attachment 338066


LOL that is probably true. Part of my equation there is moving between the two significant traffic times. Between 1pm and 3pm you can move around pretty well in the Puget Sound basin. This is the Seattle market where we have yet to encounter the recent huge wage cuts seen in most the nation. I run X and XL and now Comfort has come into play as well.

It never ceases to amaze me that posters here only want to discuss the "SHINY" and always seem to walk right by the actual helpful information I post. Those numbers are real but the smallest part of that post.



Lissetti said:


> I start far...far away from home.* Don't want repeat pax figuring out where I live.*
> 
> I live in Da Hood so I don't want to pick up _my neighbors_. My neighbors are OK with me for the most part, but I don't want them as Pax, because:
> 
> ...


All of this so much! Except the neighborhood thing.

Oh and the whole stalker thing too, but I ain't HAF like Miss Gadonk is.

I live 23.7 miles form my best fishing hole.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't mind if the neighbors know. But God forbid I get a ping from an ex!


Ha... there's only one person I hope I never ever get a ping from


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

.


Amos69 said:


> All of this so much! Except the neighborhood thing.
> 
> Oh and the whole stalker thing too, but I ain't HAF like Miss Gadonk is.
> 
> I live 23.7 miles form my best fishing hole.


....Aaaaand like on clockwork this morning at 7:00 am I walk out to my car, parked on my property, and the pungent smell of weed in in the air. My neighbors (60 feet away) are out on their deck, having their morning toke. I get into my car quickly but the smell has already worked its way inside there. So, I get to drive the next 20+ miles with the inside of my car smelling like a skunk's farts.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> .
> 
> ....Aaaaand like on clockwork this morning at 7:00 am I walk out to my car, parked on my property, and the pungent smell of weed in in the air. My neighbors (60 feet away) are out on their deck, having their morning toke. I get into my car quickly but the smell has already worked its way inside there. So, I get to drive the next 20+ miles with the inside of my car smelling like a skunk's farts.


You have some interesting neighbors, then again you live in Washington where you pickup pax's that are probably stoned 24/7, clean air is a rarity there ?


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

I hate driving in the town I live and the surrounding towns so I go get coffee and head to my favorite driving destination. I make sure I am well away from my town area before I turn on the app since I am sure to get a ping for it asking me to turnaround and pick up a pax. Those get declined.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ShibariLover said:


> I hate driving in the town I live and the surrounding towns so I go get coffee and head to my favorite driving destination. I make sure I am well away from my town area before I turn on the app since I am sure to get a ping for it asking me to turnaround and pick up a pax. Those get declined.


I prefer not to pickup anyone.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I always get on the road where I turn on the app. You're going to be there anyways, right ?

First stop @ McD for coffee.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Every morning I have a scheduled Lyft trip 25 to 30 miles to the airport, between 5 and 6 a.m. Typically 5 min from my house


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I always get on the road where I turn on the app. You're going to be there anyways, right ?
> 
> First stop @ McD for coffee.


How can you drink down Mickey Ds coffee :thumbdown: I hate their coffee with a passion


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> the pungent smell of weed in in the air. My neighbors (60 feet away) are out on their deck, having their morning toke. I get into my car quickly but the smell has already worked its way inside there. So, I get to drive the next 20+ miles with the inside of my car smelling like a skunk's farts.


Oh man, you got that bad stuff there too?

My roommate in the camper where I volunteer at a music festival smoked some awful smelling stuff. One weekend we had some rain, and the smoking was indoors. It was terrible.

I'm usually fine with tobacco smoke and with pot smoke, but this stuff was awful. Called it "Gorilla Glue," I think.

I don't smoke anything myself, but having a little smoking happen in the camper helps keeps insects from wanting to hang out in there.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh man, you got that bad stuff there too?
> 
> My roommate in the camper where I volunteer at a music festival smoked some awful smelling stuff. One weekend we had some rain, and the smoking was indoors. It was terrible.
> 
> ...


Yep its legal here. DWI because of weed is common here...


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I go to my car and trun on the app either from Home or work parking lot i do a spot check of my car and tidy up a bit unless i need gas and then i turn on at the station. If no trip after tidying up i head out to find trips.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> *This is the first car I've had for a whole year with no bullet damage.*


*

What??!!*


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> *What??!!*


Yeah, I mean since I moved out here from Brooklyn New York. Of course in Bensonhurst Brooklyn I never had any issues.

Seriously though, Seattle used to be a manufacturing and logging city. Then came Amazon. With that phenomenal founding startup coming from here and still remaining here, other tech companies have flooded here. Yes Microsoft was here first but Amazon HQ is what really transformed the city and began the gentrification of the former "ghettos" as 80,000 tech workers a year moved to Seattle to work for Amazon, Expedia, T-Mobile, Zuilily, Google, Facebook, and other HQ and HQ2's here. The "hoods" in close proximity to these tech companies got quickly taken over by these tech workers and as a result, the former residents of these neighborhoods got forced out, and moved very far away from the city to lower income neighbourhoods, like where I live now. Very shortly thereafter, the lower income neighbourhoods transformed into the new "Hoods."

Seattle also has one of the highest homeless populations in the nation. Its epidemic. Just a few days ago, a homeless man threw a cup of hot coffee on a random passing toddler, just so he can go back to jail and have a home.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> How can you drink down Mickey Ds coffee :thumbdown: I hate their coffee with a passion


My wife is from Brasil, so, coffee is like water for me.

McDonald's is my go to, then Starbucks. I avoid Tim Horton's like the plague. Their coffee is like 10,000 mile engine oil. There was a large survey here in Canada a year or two ago, and McDonald's won by a large margin FWIW.



Lissetti said:


> Yep its legal here. DWI because of weed is common here...


We've had legal weed here in Canada since October and "ALL" the police forces and "bible thumpers" were predicting the end of times as a result. Guess what.......heh........the police are now admitting that there has been no increase in impaired charges or crime as a result. None, zero, zip, zilch.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> My wife is from Brasil, so, coffee is like water for me.
> 
> McDonald's is my go to, then Starbucks. I avoid Tim Horton's like the plague. Their coffee is like 10,000 mile engine oil. There was a large survey here in Canada a year or two ago, and McDonald's won by a large margin FWIW.


Love tims honey crullers whenever I'm on the east .. never had their coffee ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Both, although when my vehicle could use a wash, I start after I hit the carwash.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?


I start at home unless I need gas. Then I go down to the Randall's down the street, gas up, stock up on water and snacks and go online from their parking lot.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Dedicated spot, so I can claim it on my taxes.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


This matter was published couple of months ago in details with statistics. It was about suburbs but its analysis is helpful for most places.Here is the link:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-i-survived-driving-part-time-in-the-suburbs.330732/


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Depends on if I'm in the mood to pick up non tipping college students for less than 5 dollars.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> a homeless man threw a cup of hot coffee on a random passing toddler, just so he can go back to jail and have a home.


That may be the stated reason.

The underlying reason is: he's crazy.



ANT 7 said:


> the police are now admitting that there has been no increase in impaired charges or crime as a result. None, zero, zip, zilch.


Yeah, that's been my understanding of the results from Colorado too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That may be the stated reason.
> 
> The underlying reason is: he's crazy.


Yes....he is the hot topic in Seattle right now. They are talking about making some major changes to the local mental health laws because of this:

https://mynorthwest.com/1459670/francisco-calderon-offender-sister/


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Depends on day of week. Got a Monday morning sweet spot that's a few miles away. Saturday and Sunday the nearby after hours clubs make my neighborhood unworkable. Home is fine the rest of the week.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


I like to get up and go. If I drive on weekdays, its after work and I turn on the app when I'm in the car and exiting the parking lot, heading toward my favorite area. On weekend mornings I turn on the app when I'm in the car and driving away with coffee from the local McDonald's.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?


My specific area is quite cut off from the rest of the area, no one leaves it. If I want to stay local I can be 99% sure of that. Otherwise I head to the suburbs which is about a 30 mile deadhead. But the chance of a long ride is quite high if I go online about 10 miles away from my area (otherwise it'll start pinging me back).


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm in a college town, I usually start at home, for the first time I got this message.

"You're in a slow area, long wait between trips" :roflmao:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stay in bed until you get a ping.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I used to be able to sit at home until I got a request that was acceptable . Then I moved . Turns out where I live , even though it is only 2 miles away , is infested with drivers . 

Now I drive to a spot that I know produces the rides I want with apps on . Then I wait .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes....he is the hot topic in Seattle right now. They are talking about making some major changes to the local mental health laws because of this:


So in other words, he's not just crazy, he's bat-shit crazy.

Rational people don't hurt babies and toddlers to get arrested. I mean if I were going to take that approach, I'd walk into a convenience store and say, "Give me all your money."

Or maybe stand in the middle of a crosswalk and refuse to move when the light changed.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I always start from home. Most times, I have a suitable ride request in under five minutes. The only time I don't start from home is when I use the DF on the way home from my real job.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I turn the app on at home as soon as I’m dressed ; usually at 3:30 am and I sit in my Lazy Boy until I get a ping. If it’s a short ride, I head back to my lazy boy. I usually get a $20 plus ride to the airport by 4:30. After dropping my passenger I head to a spot 30 miles away from the airport and work there. If I don’t get that early airport ride from home by 4:30 or 5. I’ll drive to that spot 30 miles from the airport


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> We do what we must, but the most important aspect is that we are ever ready to provide the service and fulfill the transportation needs of our riders. All of outlrvtgearers of operation are different and (again) we do what we must.


Darn spell check thinks it knows what I want to say...."All of theaters of operation are different and (again) we do what we must."


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I turn the app on at home as soon as I'm dressed ; usually at 3:30 am and I sit in my Lazy Boy until I get a ping. If it's a short ride, I head back to my lazy boy. I usually get a $20 plus ride to the airport by 4:30. After dropping my passenger I head to a spot 30 miles away from the airport and work there. If I don't get that early airport ride from home by 4:30 or 5. I'll drive to that spot 30 miles from the airport


You don't have a better option than to deadhead 30 miles?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a favorite starting point about 5 miles from my home. I've found that if I start there, I have a better chance of getting decent airport runs, and the clientele are generally nicer than they are around my neighborhood. Things get a little sketchy about a mile south of my home, and if I start in my neighborhood, I tend to get rides into the downtown area, which don't make as much, don't even think about tips, and I have to deal with downtown traffic. I also get a higher frequency of riders going to/from the meth clinic that's a couple miles away. I'll take a big NAH on that.

I'm still learning and developing strategies - I get a lot of good information from this site alone, along with the experienced drivers that post here. There is a lot of bad information as well, and you just have to sift through it and figure out what works for you. I've been able to keep my cancel/pass rate fairly low - but that's because I seem to get a lot of decent rides. 

For me, the best approach has been to "keep the eye on the ball" and focus on my goals, not Uber/Lyfts and not what other drivers say - but what works for me and keeps me happy. There was a hump period there where I almost quit - then I realized that I was doing it wrong, made some changes and now I'm doing better than expected - even during a slump.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I turned on uber at home in my small town yesterday (normally I start in sunnyvale and dont work sat). Attached in the first screen shot is the result. 2 cancelled rides with no fee. Then I drove 20 minutes got pinged in Tracy and made $12 in 40 min for 4 rides. First 1.5 hours completely wasted and basically lost money ?. 

It wasnt until I got to Livermore area which is 40 min from my house that I made $101 in 2 hours 50 min. Unless there is huge surge I dont plan on turning my app on at home.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah, I mean since I moved out here from Brooklyn New York. Of course in Bensonhurst Brooklyn I never had any issues.
> 
> Seriously though, Seattle used to be a manufacturing and logging city. Then came Amazon. With that phenomenal founding startup coming from here and still remaining here, other tech companies have flooded here. Yes Microsoft was here first but Amazon HQ is what really transformed the city and began the gentrification of the former "ghettos" as 80,000 tech workers a year moved to Seattle to work for Amazon, Expedia, T-Mobile, Zuilily, Google, Facebook, and other HQ and HQ2's here. The "hoods" in close proximity to these tech companies got quickly taken over by these tech workers and as a result, the former residents of these neighborhoods got forced out, and moved very far away from the city to lower income neighbourhoods, like where I live now. Very shortly thereafter, the lower income neighbourhoods transformed into the new "Hoods."
> 
> Seattle also has one of the highest homeless populations in the nation. Its epidemic. Just a few days ago, a homeless man threw a cup of hot coffee on a random passing toddler, just so he can go back to jail and have a home.


There is a real problem with the wino population here on Tampa Bay, the really sad part is that a large number of these bums are getting SS disability checks and spending it on drugs and booze. 
Going shopping has become a mine field, at least 3 or 4 wino's trying to hustle anyone walking into and out of stores.
They don't ask for spare change anymore, I've had them asking for 10 and 20 dollars because they need to get a new ID.
The prefer the bullets in Brooklyn over these bums.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

68350 said:


> You don't have a better option than to deadhead 30 miles?


It's the only way I know to get a 30 mile ride back to the airport

And if I'm going to get short rides I'd rather be taking folks with money from their hotels and vacation homes to a restaurant or the club or shopping, than taking my neighbors kids to work at McDonald's


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Do you all go online at home and lay around until a ping,
> 
> or do you have a dedicated spot away from your residence to start that works for you to wait?
> 
> I personally start at home, luckily my little neighborhood region never has too crazy of an infestation of ants until you go a little further out


Im surrounded by nasty ghettos "gunfire" 24-7 but thats Chicago, so i drive to the nicer neighborhoods but its a 20 min. ride to start. If i dont my first ping always takes me to hell and then if i forget to quit accepting requests, it somehow knows and drags you further in.


----------

